# Power Inverter



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

When I'm towing my 2007 25' outback, I cool my refrigerator with propane. Is there an alternative, such as 12 volts? The reason I ask is, I think my power converter has gone bad, but what threw me was the refrigerator is not working and I didn't know it worked on 12 volts.


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

Frige uses propane to cool but needs 12 volt to operate. Or 110v.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Your only option when towing is to use propane, but as mentioned, you also need 12 volt power for the fridge circuitry. That 12 volts can be provided by the battery(s) on the trailer tongue, or your tow vehicle when connected. When connected to shore power, the 110v AC will power the heating element in the fridge burner assembly, but you still need 12 volt power just as when using propane. Check your fuses, including the big green one's for the AC/DC converter to see if any are blown.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No matter the heat source for the boiler, propane or 110 AC you need 12 vdc for the control circuit to operate.


----------



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Your only option when towing is to use propane, but as mentioned, you also need 12 volt power for the fridge circuitry. That 12 volts can be provided by the battery(s) on the trailer tongue, or your tow vehicle when connected. When connected to shore power, the 110v AC will power the heating element in the fridge burner assembly, but you still need 12 volt power just as when using propane. Check your fuses, including the big green one's for the AC/DC converter to see if any are blown.


Where is the big green fuse? I know of the 3 circuit breakers with the adjacent fuse block and I
think the power converter is just below that.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

whatdayasay said:


> Your only option when towing is to use propane, but as mentioned, you also need 12 volt power for the fridge circuitry. That 12 volts can be provided by the battery(s) on the trailer tongue, or your tow vehicle when connected. When connected to shore power, the 110v AC will power the heating element in the fridge burner assembly, but you still need 12 volt power just as when using propane. Check your fuses, including the big green one's for the AC/DC converter to see if any are blown.


Where is the big green fuse? I know of the 3 circuit breakers with the adjacent fuse block and I
think the power converter is just below that.
[/quote]
The 40 amp fuses may be green or orange, and should be located with the other blade-type fuses. I've always replaced my Outback's WFCO converters with Progressive Dynamics PD9260 converters, and those fuses are green (if I remember correctly). The big fuses are to protect the converter against battery reverse polarity.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> Your only option when towing is to use propane, but as mentioned, you also need 12 volt power for the fridge circuitry. That 12 volts can be provided by the battery(s) on the trailer tongue, or your tow vehicle when connected. When connected to shore power, the 110v AC will power the heating element in the fridge burner assembly, but you still need 12 volt power just as when using propane. Check your fuses, including the big green one's for the AC/DC converter to see if any are blown.


Where is the big green fuse? I know of the 3 circuit breakers with the adjacent fuse block and I
think the power converter is just below that.
[/quote]
The 40 amp fuses may be green or orange, and should be located with the other blade-type fuses. I've always replaced my Outback's WFCO converters with Progressive Dynamics PD9260 converters, and those fuses are green (if I remember correctly). The big fuses are to protect the converter against battery reverse polarity.
[/quote]

Mine are located in the back of the converter.... ask me how I know this....


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

whatdayasay said:


> When I'm towing my 2007 25' outback, I cool my refrigerator with propane. Is there an alternative, such as 12 volts? The reason I ask is, I think my power converter has gone bad, but what threw me was the refrigerator is not working and I didn't know it worked on 12 volts.


The 'fridge is not designed to burn propane while motivatin' down the road. Firstly it is not level. Second the wind will put out the flame. Third if the flame stays lit it may not get proper draft and smoke up the burner tube. Best to close propane tanks before moving trailer. In most states this is a DOT regulation. Also if the water heater or furnace comes on going down the road there could be some of the same burn problems.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Santa Fe TX Bob said:


> When I'm towing my 2007 25' outback, I cool my refrigerator with propane. Is there an alternative, such as 12 volts? The reason I ask is, I think my power converter has gone bad, but what threw me was the refrigerator is not working and I didn't know it worked on 12 volts.


The 'fridge is not designed to burn propane while motivatin' down the road. Firstly it is not level. Second the wind will put out the flame. Third if the flame stays lit it may not get proper draft and smoke up the burner tube. Best to close propane tanks before moving trailer. In most states this is a DOT regulation. Also if the water heater or furnace comes on going down the road there could be some of the same burn problems.
[/quote]

Actually the fridge is designed to work in many conditions and there is no restriction on it working when the trailer is moving.

Level is not an issue (but the trailer should be level any way when towing if it is set up correctly) as the ammonia will not puddle, due to the motion of the fridge during towing and that is the issue with the fridge as it relates to being level. Note the comments on page 8 of the attached manual.

The boiler is shielded from the wind, there is almost no chance of it blowing out but if it does then the flame sensor will see it go out and cut off the gas supply (that is if the ignitor can not restart the pilot).

The draft is actually much improved in the boiler when there is air moving over the roof mounted vent cover and there is no increase in soot issues with the boiler as the jet and flame are not dependant on the roof vent to function.

Closing the propane tanks is only required in some tunnels, there is no general DOT laws that require that they be closed at all times in any state. If you can provide a list showing what states as it relates to your "In most states it is a DOT regulation" comment we would all appreciate it.

Water heater and furnace are a separate issues due to their design but the furnace can be safely operated while moving. For the water heater I would leave it off as it would just be a waste of propane keeping the water hot, just turn it on when you get where you are going.

The only issue you did not mention and has more validity then any of the ones you did identity is an "Open flame when refueling", depending on where you fill up you could potentially have a partially open flame within 50 foot of a gas pump. Not that you are likely to cause an issue but it is something to consider.

For my comments above, consider that there are propane powered vehicles out there so using propane while moving is not an issue (that is for the tank open when moving rule). There are no listed restrictions to operation of the fridge in the owners manual while moving.

Now in the end, I say it is your choice, you want to turn off the propane, that is fine. Just make sure you actually turn off the fridge also so the auto spark will not try to start at the wrong time. I will keep mine on when I tow.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Santa Fe TX Bob said:


> When I'm towing my 2007 25' outback, I cool my refrigerator with propane. Is there an alternative, such as 12 volts? The reason I ask is, I think my power converter has gone bad, but what threw me was the refrigerator is not working and I didn't know it worked on 12 volts.


The 'fridge is not designed to burn propane while motivatin' down the road. Firstly it is not level. Second the wind will put out the flame. Third if the flame stays lit it may not get proper draft and smoke up the burner tube. Best to close propane tanks before moving trailer. In most states this is a DOT regulation. Also if the water heater or furnace comes on going down the road there could be some of the same burn problems.
[/quote]

Heck, I've been towing for years with the fridge running on gas. Never had an issue. Gotta keep Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pies good and cold.









Gilligan


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've towed my 2006 OB for over 55,000 miles in the past 5 years through 40 states, always with the propane on for the refrigerator. I've never had the flame go out.

YMMV


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We traveled through Texas last January - February at below freezing temperatures. The trailer froze up so we left the propane on for the furnace and HWH and fridge 24/7. When we finally thawed in AZ, everything still worked great. Nothing ever blew out while driving.


----------

